# C-Programm: Promille-Rechner (incl. Quellcode)



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte euch mein erstes in C geschriebenes Programm vorstellen: Einen Promille-Rechner.
Diese Konsolen-Anwendung errechnet aus verschiedenen Getränken die Menge an Alkohol, daraus mit der Widmark-Formel die Promille. Sie sagt euch auch, ob ihr noch Auto fahren dürft und wann der Alkohol abgebaut sein wird.

Programm (.exe) und Quelltext (.c) liegen in der 7z-Datei im Anhang.
Mit dem Quelltext könnt ihr sehen, wie ein einfaches C-Programm aufgebaut ist und wie es arbeitet.
Die Anwendung ist Open Source, ihr könnt sie beliebig verbreiten und den Quelltext ändern. Ein Link zu diesem Thread wäre aber ganz nett.

Ihr könnt auch posten, was ihr besser gemacht hättet.

Hier geht es ums Programmieren, nicht um den Alk. Diskussionen in die Richtung sind hier besser aufgehoben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ffizielle-un-anonyme-alkodroliger-thread.html

Edit: Link zu diesem Thread ins Programm eingefügt.


----------



## thysol (27. Januar 2011)

Nice Programm, habe es mal ausprobiert. Hat gut geklappt und funktioniert. Hast du schonmal drueber nach gedacht dem Programm eine GUI zu verpassen?


----------



## computertod (27. Januar 2011)

was ich noch vermissen würde ist eine Schleife mit der eine erneute Berechnung durchgeführt werden kann


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2011)

GUI kommt noch, mehrfache Durchläufe auch.
Mir ging es erst mal um ein halbwegs brauchbares, aber dennoch einfaches C-Programm. Immerhin besser als "Hallo Welt"-Programme.


----------



## thysol (28. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Immerhin besser als "Hallo Welt"-Programme.



Auf jeden Fall.


----------

